# Best place to buy coffee beans in Surrey?



## Mrben2475

Just breaking into the bean buying and would appreciate any recommendation of decent places to purchase coffee beans from:act-up:


----------



## Charliej

What sort of tastes in coffee do you prefer? i.e the more traditional Italian style of coffee or the more recent roasting styles that seem to bring out the wine snob in some people, even bringing them to say that a coffee smells of Ladybirds.


----------



## repeat

where in Surrey are you?


----------



## truecksuk

I work in Surrey and cant half find a decent roaster like


----------



## painty

The internet!

Something a bit more constructive: this blog may be of interest

http://www.brian-coffee-spot.com/category/united-kingdom/south-east/guildford/

.


----------



## repeat

Not Surrey, but there is a roaster on Teddington high street that I use every now and then. http://www.astrora.co.uk/contact.html


----------



## Mrboots2u

You do know there are advertising rates for linking your business to this site ?


----------



## Mrben2475

Cheers for the info, i think i may well opt for internet ordering as anywhere remotely nearby (M25 J11) still seems a bit of a mission


----------

